# Bath Bomb Questions



## kdot (Mar 22, 2014)

For those of you who make bath bombs, can you share some of your secrets?  I've been making them for a while and love them.  But I want to start selling them, so need to get them, well, prettier. 

1.) How do you stop them from settling and drying with a flattened bottom?  I only have one mold, so can't let them partially dry before removing.
2.) I added kaolin clay, but still can't get that candy-smooth look.  How in the heck to do you that?  
3.) Most recipes call for about 2 ml fragrance per bath bomb(8 oz bomb).  They smell great, but this sounds like a LOT of FO.  How much do you use?

Here's a pic from today's batch. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sqo5ahou0nysxbx/20140322_164242.jpg

Thanks for your help and any other pointers you are willing to share.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 23, 2014)

What all are you using? It looks like you have some larger grains of something in there. As for the flat bottoms, you can either find containers that will fit the bombs and then use some padding. I used to crumple a paper towel, then lay another over top so I didn't get any wrinkles from the paper towel. Now? I embrace the flattened bottom. It's not really noticeable, just enough that it doesn't roll around.

 As for scent, it's not really that much. If you start selling, you'll be buying larger amounts of FO at a time, so it won't be as expensive.


----------



## lsg (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is my favorite recipe for bath bombs.  If you don't like bubbling bath bombs, then you can leave out the surfactant.   I don't use the regular ball-shaped molds, but small silicone molds.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUTeFnauLK8[/ame]


----------



## Jerliesa (Mar 23, 2014)

I usually let mine dry on a fluffy bath towel or thick fabric I'm not using for anything else.  Otherwise, the flat spot doesn't really bother me.  If you're using epsom salts that come in pretty large crystals, what I do is run them through a coffee grinder or food processor to get a finer powder.  You might want to wear a mask when doing this; breathing in this stuff isn't pleasant.  I use quite a bit of FO in my bath bombs but that's just me because I like strong scents and I've never had complaints.  Like Kleine mentioned, if you sell them then you'll be buying larger quantities of FOs anyway.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 23, 2014)

The measurements used in the video are 1 cup = 7.4oz?  I thought a cup was 8 ounces.  The other measurements also vary.  Am I missing something?  Does the small difference matter.? Always thought a cup was 8 ounces.  Is a metric cup different?  Hmmm.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 23, 2014)

Dennis, the difference is weight vs volume. A cup 8 fluid oz, but might weigh less than that.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 23, 2014)

PinkCupcake said:


> Dennis, the difference is weight vs volume. A cup 8 fluid oz, but might weigh less than that.



Duh!  Thanks.  Completely forgot about the volume/weight thing.  More coffee.  
Thank you.


----------



## lsg (Mar 23, 2014)

Better have a triple shot, Dennis.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 23, 2014)

There's really no excuse.  I can only say there was a complete absence of mental activity.  All on me!


----------



## kdot (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is my recipe. This morning, the bombs weren't smooth any more.  They were a little pitted and a couple had small cracks.  They're fine for me and family, but not for sale.  
600g baking soda
300g citric acid
75g kaolin clay
10 ml fragrance oil
This makes 4 bath bombs, about 8 oz each, 2.5" Brambleberry mold.

What does the oil do for the bombs?  Maybe that's what I'm missing to make and keep them smooth. 

k.


----------



## kdot (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Isg!  Maybe the difference is setting time before removing from the mold.  I just made a new batch of fizzies and am using a silicone mold..  I'll let them rest about 30 minutes before removing them.  If that works, I'll have to invest in some more SS molds, so the big bombs can rest before I remove them.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 23, 2014)

what wetting/bonding agent are you using? I use oil, because it doesn't activate the acid/sodium bicarbonate mixture. If you go with oil, use an emulsifier to prevent from breaking a neck with a slick tub.


----------



## kdot (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm using witch hazel in a spray bottle to wet the ingredients. 

I made a new batch of small fizzies using a silicone mold.  They dried for about 1 hour before I removed them, and they were perfect!  Nice and smooth.  Maybe the answer is to let them rest in the mold before removing them.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Mar 23, 2014)

When I make my bath bombs I let them sit in the soap mold for at least 8 hours


----------



## kdot (Mar 23, 2014)

craftymom0263 said:


> When I make my bath bombs I let them sit in the soap mold for at least 8 hours


Crafty, what kind of molds do you use?  SS bomb?  Silicone? other?
k.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Mar 23, 2014)

The one that I use was from Hobby Lobby. It's a soap mold. I will post a picture of it tomorrow


----------



## kdot (Mar 25, 2014)

Crafty, when I let the bombs sit in the silicone mold for a couple hours, they pop out perfectly and are nice and smooth.  That was the part I was missing.  Thanks again for the tip.


----------

